# The Weyers, Tracer @ Munich Backstage 2016



## Milky (Aug 22, 2016)

March 7th 2016

Backstage Club, Munich, Germany

The Weyers (They show you that being 2 on stage is more than enough to rock the place down!)

1.





http://music.absephotography.com/wp...odic-power-rock-munich-backstage-2016-015.jpg

2.




http://music.absephotography.com/wp...odic-power-rock-munich-backstage-2016-008.jpg

3.




http://music.absephotography.com/wp...odic-power-rock-munich-backstage-2016-009.jpg

4.




http://music.absephotography.com/wp...odic-power-rock-munich-backstage-2016-006.jpg

The Weyers – ABSE Photography

Tracer

5.




http://music.absephotography.com/wp.../03/tracer-rock-munich-backstage-2016-021.jpg

6.




http://music.absephotography.com/wp.../03/tracer-rock-munich-backstage-2016-025.jpg

7.




http://music.absephotography.com/wp.../03/tracer-rock-munich-backstage-2016-018.jpg

Tracer – ABSE Photography


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 23, 2016)

Very cool photo sets.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 23, 2016)

Nice set.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 23, 2016)

Those are great. What glass?


----------



## TamingRoman (Aug 24, 2016)

GREAT shots!


----------



## Milky (Aug 25, 2016)

thanks guys!

I had the light version for this show
Canon 28/18
Canon 85/1.8
Sigma 15/2.8
on 5D mark II


----------



## dennybeall (Aug 25, 2016)

You really did a good job capturing expressions. Very well done.


----------



## Milky (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks Denny


----------

